# Rooting Galaxy Y



## Muhib (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, I have a new Samsung Galaxy Y Duos- GT-S6102 running 2.3.6 Gingerbread.

I am new in Android. I love my phone very much, still I want to root it for several purposes. But I am confused about the guides found in net. Can you please advise me? I have found the 2 following guides simple and safe (as they claim):

http://artwales.biz/easily-expand-the-internal-memory-of-your-samsung-galaxy-y-duos-gt-s6102/
http://www.android.gs/root-unroot-samsung-galaxy-y-duos-s6102/ (doesn't match some of the recovery mode terms used in this article with my phone!!!).
http://technogiantz.com/tips/how-to-root-unroot-samsung-galaxy-y-duos-gt-s6102-4-step-tutorial/

Please answer my questions respectively:

1. Are the articles above suitable for me?

2. I have found in some articles that says to wipe factory setting/reset and wipe cache partition, and some articles don't (for example the 1st link I gave said to wipe data, but the 2nd one didn't say anything about it). So what should I do?
Infact, there are some apps that will give me extra ability when I root my device which is already installed in my device (for example, AVAST antivirus would give me the ability to enable FIREWALL if I root my device). In that case, if I don't wipe data, cache partition, will the app be able to catch the ROOTED status?

3. Have you found a more useful guide than the above two for your S6102 phone? if so, let me know.

4. Some article said to create backup of my phone. I have no important data in my phone, so is it really necessary?

Above all, I want the most effective and simplest and shortest guide/article/technique that will help me root my phone without bricking it or doing the least harm........
Please reply me as soon as possible. Please be sure before saying anything (don't mind please, actually I am much afraid of rooting, though I want to).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a very specialized subject and beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/jailbreak/root phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen. Closing.


----------

